# Notebook entgegen dem Trend verfügbar?



## Lurchie (31 Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Programmier-Notebook. Aber der aktuelle Trend, flacher, leichter, ... stört mich bei der Auswahl massiv.
Wo gibt es noch Modelle a la Dell Precision M6800???

Wenn ich an mein Anforderungsprofil beim Einsatz vor Ort denke:
-Ich stelle das Notebook auf meinen Tisch, da bleibt es die meiste Zeit und wird höchstens mal für ne Stunde zu einem anderen Anlagenteil geschleppt (Akku/Gewicht nicht so wichtig)
-Außerdem nutze ich keinen Trolley mit Schultergurt (einseitige Belastung) sondern einen Rucksack, da fällt das Gewicht beim Transport nicht so auf.
-Monitoranschlüsse brauche ich maximal einen dedizierten (HDMI, DP, VGA)
-Zusätzlich zwingend jedoch DisplayPort over USB-C für meinen Asus M169 Portable-Monitor
-USB brauche ich noch und nöcher. 1x Funkmaus, 1x USB-Sticks, 1x Programmieradapter, 1x weitere Adapter. Umstecken vor Ort nervt mich und an das Hub denke ich erst wenns zu spät ist.
-Ich will nicht mit krummen Rücken 5cm vor dem Bildschirm hocken, daher ist alles unter 15,6" keine Option. 17,4" wäre sogar besser.

Zum Vergleich arbeite ich aktuell mit einem Fujitsu Lifebook E559. Leitung ist soweit OK, wirft aber regelmaßig die Turbine an, da das leichte Plastikgehäuse die Hitze nicht wegbekommt. 
(Auf der Baustelle kein Problem. Im Büro echt nervig)
Anschlüsse hat es 1x DP, 1x HDMI, 1x VGA (was zur Hölle??) dafür nu 2x USB Typ A Buchsen, wovon 1x ständig für die Funkmaus belegt ist, sowie 1x USB-C was aktuell noch kaum genutzt wird (nur für meinen ext. Monitor bei Bedarf).

Also die Frage gibt es noch Eisenschweine wie mein geliebtes Dell Precision M6800? 
Das hatte eine schöne Magnesiumlegierung und mit Hitzeproblemen keine Probleme.
Aufgrund des Formfaktors Anschlüsse zu genüge und Leistungsmäßig immer Reserve.

Es mag auch Leute geben die ihr Notebook immer im Handgepäck tragen müssen und es am liebsten im Flughafen auf dem Schoß haben und im Park mit dem fancy dünnen Ultrabook flanieren.
Mein Anforderungsprofil ist das jedoch nicht.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## dingo (31 Januar 2020)

Dell, Panasonic und weitere Hersteller führen diese Notebooks unter dem Begriff „rugged“ oder „tough“

z.B. mal die
Panasonic Toughbook
oder
Dell Latitude Rugged
ansehen


----------



## Lurchie (31 Januar 2020)

Zur Ergänzung, mit Eisenschwein meine ich nicht das ich mein Notebook in regelmäßigen Abständen runterwerfe. Also rugged und tough muss es nichtmal sein, halt nur nicht unbedingt ein ultraflaches Ultrabook wo es Teilweise nicht mal mehr einen richigen RJ45 Port gibt. Denn diese rugged und tough Dinger habe ich immer nur bis max. 14 Zoll gefunden, daher keine Option. Und selbst Das Dell Latitude Rugged hat nur 3x USB-Typ A.


----------



## Maagic7 (31 Januar 2020)

Die dickeren gibt's noch bei Bullmann. Intel I7, Serielle Schnittstell 15.6"

Ich selbst bin gerade vom Futjtsu E556 auf ein  HP ProBook Serie 650 G5 umgestiegen (ist aber auch kein "Eisenschwein")

Hier noch ein Link zu dem Thema vor kurzem
Techniker Laptop mit serieller Schnittstelle


----------



## MFreiberger (31 Januar 2020)

Moin Lurchie,

das Thema wird immer mal wieder diskutiert. Unser Service hat auch andere Anforderung, als wir Steuerungstechniker, die in der Regel mit aktuellen Steuerungen hantieren.

Für unseren Service ist z.B. ein RS232-Port unabdingbar.
In der Steuerungstechnik mit den aktuelle Steuerungen haben lieber 2 Ethernetkarten
Manche wollen stabile Gehäuse, die auch mal runterfallen dürfen, andere kleine Geräte, die sie leichter transportieren können.

Ich bin mit meinem Field PG (M5) sehr zufrieden. Anderen stört unter anderem der laute Lüfter am Field PG (Derjenige hat ein HP).

Aber bis jetzt gibt es noch für jeden Geschmack das passende Gerät (wobei manche Kompromisse notwendig geworden sind).
Der Kostenfaktor ist auch nicht außer acht zu lassen...


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Matze001 (31 Januar 2020)

Moin,

wir setzen Laptops von XMG-Schenker ein. Die Media Serie ist für unsere Anforderungen ausreichend, es gibt dort aber noch andere Möglichkeiten.
DP über USB-C können diese aber meiner Meinung nach nicht, müsstest Du aber klären.

Zum USB-Port für die Funk-Maus. Warum kaufst Du Dir nicht eine Bluetooth-Maus. Dann hast Du einen Port mehr frei 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## GLT (31 Januar 2020)

Maagic7 schrieb:


> HP ProBook Serie 650 G5



Welches, ausnahmslos, alle Anschlüsse für 90% der Weltbevölkerung auf der falschen Geräteseite hat?


----------



## Benjamin (31 Januar 2020)

Vielleicht wirst du unter "Mobile Workstation" fündig.

Wir sind mit den HP ZBook Mobile Workstation zufrieden. Aktuell wäre dies zum Beispiel "HP Zbook 15 G6". Aufpassen, dass das dann nicht die Version "15u" oder "Studio" im Zusatz hat. Das sind wieder abgespektere.

Sind groß und schwer im Vergleich zu den aktuellen "Ultrabooks". Dafür haben die Workstation Chipsatz, Möglichkeit für viel RAM, 3 Festplatten (2x M.2 + 1+2,5'' SATA) und ein brauchbares Kühlsystem und einen nennenswerten Akku.

Dell / Lenove haben sicher ähnliche Geräte im Angebot.

Einen Bedarf an integrierten seriellen Schnittstellen hat bei uns eigentlich keiner mehr .... gibt es ja gut als USB-seriell Adapter 


EDIT:
Bei USB-A wirst du inzwischen aber auch bei den Geräten abstriche machen müssen. Ich selbst habe inzwischen meinen Frieden mit USB-Hubs oder gleich einer Thunderbolt / USB-C Docking station gemacht. Insbesondere eine Docking Station hat auch Vorteile in Richtung viele Anschlüsse, integrierte Spannungsversorgung, ...


----------



## acid (31 Januar 2020)

Ich nutze ein HP Zbook 17 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Brauchbare Akkuleistung, starke CPUs die auch mal mehere VMs gleichzeitig vertragen. Zwei 2,5" Laufwerke möglich (was bei der aktuell wachsenden Anzahl virtueller Maschinen auch gut ist), Optisches Laufwerk, gute Docking-Station, Tastatur mit Ziffernblock...
Die drei USB-Anschlüsse sind manchmal etwas wenig, aber man kann sich arrangieren. 

Lediglich das ziegelartige Netzteil ist etwas unhandlich, aber man kann sich damit prima gegen wildgewordene Schlosser wehren


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Januar 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> .. Wo gibt es noch Modelle a la Dell Precision M6800??? ...


Auf dem Gebrauchtwarenmarkt (hoffentlich immer noch). Habe ich privat wie auch geschäftlich genutzt und bisher nie bereut.


----------



## JesperMP (31 Januar 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Ich nutze ein HP Zbook 17 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


Ich auch !


----------



## Captain Future (31 Januar 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Programmier-Notebook. Aber der aktuelle Trend, flacher, leichter, ... stört mich bei der Auswahl massiv.
> Wo gibt es noch Modelle a la Dell Precision M6800???



Der Mann hat einen guten Geschmack 
Der Dell 6600, 6700 und 6800 sind wirklich super Geräte. Habe auch alle Modelle gehabt und war immer TOP zufrieden damit.
Zur Zeit haben wir die 7720 und 7730 Geräte im Einsatz. Leider sind die nicht mehr so gut wie die älteren M6800.

Besonders der 7730 hat so seine Probleme und auch keinen Docking Anschluß wie der 6800, 7710 oder 7720.
Denke ich werde als nächstes so einen Gamer Laptop wie Alienware M17 R2, Alienware Area 51M oder MSI ausprobieren auf alle Fälle 17,3" und mehr wenn möglich.

Aber das HP ZBook G6 Mobile Workstation sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Januar 2020)

Ich habe Gerät von Schenker. Dort kannst du noch alles selber so zusammenstellen wie du es möchtest. Der Service ist gut und schnell. Die Preise ... naja .... Medion ist günstiger


----------



## Ralle (1 Februar 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> Es mag auch Leute geben die ihr Notebook immer im Handgepäck tragen müssen und es am liebsten im Flughafen auf dem Schoß haben und im Park mit dem fancy dünnen Ultrabook flanieren.
> Mein Anforderungsprofil ist das jedoch nicht.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende



Diese Aussage hat auch eher nichts mit deinem Anforderungsprofil zu tun, sondern evtl. mit anderen persönlichen Traumata, die wir nicht kennen?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Februar 2020)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich habe Gerät von Schenker...


Was für einen hast du? Einen Schenker W706 hatte ich kurzzeitig auch mal als "preiswerte" Alternative für einen Dell. Er war damals in der unteren gehobenen Klasse gerade mal 200 bis 300 Euro günstiger als ein vergleichbarer (neuer) Dell M6?00. Eine Ersparnis, welche sich absolut nicht rentiert hatte. Nach einiger Zeit herausgerissene Schrauben aus den Kunststoffteilen nahe des rechten Deckel-Scharniers degradierten das Schenker-Flaggschiff zum Reservegerät. Da den Rechner zeitweise auch Kollegen nutzten, kann ich nicht 100% ausschließen, dass eventuell auch mal der Rucksack etwas unsanft abgestellt wurde. Die mechanische Robustheit ist jedenfalls unterstes Niveau. Um eine Reparatur habe ich mich nicht mal mehr bemüht. Lappalien, wie sich selbstständig machende Standfüße und sonstige Gummipuffer sowie Schrauben seien mal nur am Rande erwähnt. Zweites Manko ist der Akku, der gerade mal die Garantiezeit überlebte. Vielleicht sind andere Modelle von Schenker besser. Das genannte ist jedenfalls aus meiner heutigen Sicht nichts als hochwertiger Schrott. Fürs Büro noch ok, ein täglicher mobiler Einsatz, für den ein solches Gerät eigentlich vorgesehen ist, ist zumindest in rauer Umgebung nicht zu empfehlen. Mein nächster war dann wieder ein gebrauchter M6800 mit Spitzenausstattung für 1100,-€ und mit Docking-Station für 14,50€, über einen Händler bezogen. Seit dem lebe ich wieder glücklich und zufrieden  .

Btw, ich nutze weiterhin noch einen sehr betagten und geschundenen Dell M6400 für ältere Programme (u.a. unter XP). Bei diesen war aus Altersschwäche mal das Display defekt und wurde von mir selbst gewechselt (Neuteil 160,-€). Detaillierte Reparaturanleitungen findet man im Internet. 3x Kabelbruch am Netzteil kann man bei der Nutzung und dem Alter durchaus noch vertreten. Sonst war mit dem Gerät nichts gewesen. Der Akku ist immer noch der erste. Zumindest hält er noch, um als alter Mann von Steckdose zu Steckdose zu kommen. Selbst einen harten Sturz mit Umhängetasche aus Hüfthöhe auf eine Betonkante hatte er mit einer Delle an der Rückseite überlebt. Die Delle konnte ich selbst ausbeulen, daher auch der Name Dell . Ich glaube, den Schenker hätte ich nach so einem Sturz nicht mal mehr auspacken brauchen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Februar 2020)

Ich habe ein U706 als Arbeitsnotebook. Schon etwas älter aber immer noch sehr schnell. Kurz nach dem Kauf war der Monitor defekt. Gerät wurde abgeholt und ich hatte ihn innerhalb von 48h zurück. Mir ist das Ding die Tage runtergefallen und der Monitor inkl. Rahmen war wieder Schrott. Austausch war in 72h erledigt.

Sonst habe ich mit diesem Gerät überhaupt keine Probleme und ich hab das Ding nicht immer pfleglich behandelt.


----------



## Lurchie (10 Februar 2020)

Maagic7 schrieb:


> Die dickeren gibt's noch bei Bullmann. Intel I7, Serielle Schnittstell 15.6"



Danke, das ist aus der Liste der vorgeschlagenen Hersteller glaube ich der einzige der meine Erwartungen erfüllen könnte.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Februar 2020)

Ist die echte serielle Schnittstelle zwingend gefordert ?
Ich denke es wird schwieriger und schwieriger mit echten seriellen Schnittstellen.
1. Es einschränkt das Anzahl von Laptop-Kandidaten enorm.
2. Obwohl das man eine Laptop mit echten seriellen Schnittstelle finden kann, unterstützt Windows 10 dies, auch in die Zukunft ?
3. Viele Anwendungen die eine serielle Schnittstelle fordert, funktioniert auch mit eine USB-nach-seriell Wandler. Zugegeben nicht alle Anwendungen, aber viele. Ich habe mit Erfolg RSlogix DF1, Prosave/Protool nach OPx70 Panele, und Siemens Micromaster über USB-seriell Wandler verbunden.


----------



## Lurchie (10 Februar 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ist die echte serielle Schnittstelle zwingend gefordert ?
> Ich denke es wird schwieriger und schwieriger mit echten seriellen Schnittstellen.
> 1. Es einschränkt das Anzahl von Laptop-Kandidaten enorm.
> 2. Obwohl das man eine Laptop mit echten seriellen Schnittstelle finden kann, unterstützt Windows 10 dies, auch in die Zukunft ?
> 3. Viele Anwendungen die eine serielle Schnittstelle fordert, funktioniert auch mit eine USB-nach-seriell Wandler. Zugegeben nicht alle Anwendungen, aber viele. Ich habe mit Erfolg RSlogix DF1, Prosave/Protool nach OPx70 Panele, und Siemens Micromaster über USB-seriell Wandler verbunden.



Nein ist es nicht und hab ich auch nirgendwo nie nicht geschrieben. Es wurden hier nur verschiedene Threads zusammengewürfelt. Gut gemeint obwohl das Anforderungsprofil verschieden ist. 

Ich habe nach einem großen Notebook (ich erhoffe mir davon Unempfindlichkeit und keine Temperaturprobleme) mit vielen USB Anschlüssen gefragt. Und bis auf den Bullmann-Vorschlag habe ich bei den anderen Antworten nichts gefunden was dem entspricht.


----------



## ChristophD (11 Februar 2020)

beim Bullmann fehlt dir aber der DP over USB-C den du dir wünscht


----------



## Lurchie (12 Februar 2020)

ChristophD schrieb:


> beim Bullmann fehlt dir aber der DP over USB-C den du dir wünscht



Ist das eine Vermutung oder ein Erfahrungswert? Zwar finde ich bei den Anschlüssen die Information nicht explizit ausgewiesen. Aber wenn da eine Schnittstelle mit Thunderbold 3 ausgewiesen wird denke ich das TB3 die Funktion oder Alt-Mode mitbringt, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## ChristophD (12 Februar 2020)

eine vermutung da bei der beschreibung der Industrie/Outdoor geräte bene keine Thundebolt mehr erwähnt wird, das steht nur bei den normalen Bullmann laptops, und auf den Bildern sehe ich auch keine solche schnittstelle


----------



## Lurchie (12 Februar 2020)

Warum immer angenommen wird ich wolle ein gummiertes Notebook ist mir fraglich . Das als Referenz genannte Dell M6800 ist auch nicht gummiert oder als industriell gebranded.
Für mich kämen von Bullman viel eher die Modelle:
17,3" E-Klasse
17,3" V-Klasse in Frage

Vielleicht daher nochmal die Frage in die Runde:
Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte bezüglich 1-Kabel USB Monitoren (Asus M169C+) in Verbindung mit Thunderbold 3?


----------



## ChristophD (12 Februar 2020)

Weil du auf ein nicht Plaste Gerät bestanden hast.
Dann bleibt also nur die V-Klasse, die hat ein DP over USB Anschluß und sollte daher mit dem Display ohne probleme laufen.


----------



## Ralle (12 Februar 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> Warum immer angenommen wird ich wolle ein gummiertes Notebook ist mir fraglich . Das als Referenz genannte Dell M6800 ist auch nicht gummiert oder als industriell gebranded.
> Für mich kämen von Bullman viel eher die Modelle:
> 17,3" E-Klasse
> 17,3" V-Klasse in Frage
> ...



Ich hab den MB16AC (ZensScreen) von ASUS an Thunderbolt 3 laufen, wobei der sicher "nur" USB-Mode und -geschwindigkeiten fährt, da ja der USB-Screen selbst nicht Thunderbolt 3 unterstützt.
Funktioniert völlig problemlos, wenn man kein Billigkabel verwendet. Ein Kabel hab ich gleich entsorgt, mit dem wurde der USB-Monitio einfach nicht erkannt. 

Mehr kann ich leider nicht zum Thema beitragen, da ich einer von den Vollschnöseln bin, die den extra dünnen Laptop ausschließlich auf der Parkbank nutzen, um irgendwelchen technikaffinen Joggerinnen zu imponieren. Da macht sich übrigens der ZenScreen noch extra gut! *ROFL*


----------



## Lurchie (12 Februar 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mehr kann ich leider nicht zum Thema beitragen, da ich einer von den Vollschnöseln bin, die den extra dünnen Laptop ausschließlich auf der Parkbank nutzen, um irgendwelchen technikaffinen Joggerinnen zu imponieren. Da macht sich übrigens der ZenScreen noch extra gut! *ROFL*



Dü fühlst dich doch wohl nicht persönlich angesprochen in meinem Eröffnungspost? 
Von Vollschnöseln habe ich nicht gesprochen. Ich bin nur der Meinung das eine Mobile Workstation nunmal als eine "Work"-Station designed sein sollte (Form-Follows-Function). Und ausnahmslos alle Leute die ich im Flughafen oder Cafe mit einem Laptop gesehen habe, nutzen den um mal in Excel rumzuscollen oder ne PDF zu lesen. Und hier haben dünne leichte Office-Notebooks ihre Berechtigung. 
Wenn ich aber PLCSIM anwerfe, ne Runtime laufen habe, Programmiere, ne Maschinenzeichnung geöffnet habe, und dann noch was archiviere, dann sind diese downsizing-Workstations (meiner Erfahrung nach) entweder:
-so laut das ich im Cafe böse angeschaut werde
-so heiß das ich mir das Gerät nicht auf meinen Schoß packe
-technikaffine Joggerinen mich auslachen und fragen ob ich keine richtige Workstation habe

Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis mit TB3 und dem Monitor


----------



## Ralle (12 Februar 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> Dü fühlst dich doch wohl nicht persönlich angesprochen in meinem Eröffnungspost?
> Von Vollschnöseln habe ich nicht gesprochen. Ich bin nur der Meinung das eine Mobile Workstation nunmal als eine "Work"-Station designed sein sollte (Form-Follows-Function). Und ausnahmslos alle Leute die ich im Flughafen oder Cafe mit einem Laptop gesehen habe, nutzen den um mal in Excel rumzuscollen oder ne PDF zu lesen. Und hier haben dünne leichte Office-Notebooks ihre Berechtigung.
> Wenn ich aber PLCSIM anwerfe, ne Runtime laufen habe, Programmiere, ne Maschinenzeichnung geöffnet habe, und dann noch was archiviere, dann sind diese downsizing-Workstations (meiner Erfahrung nach) entweder:
> -so laut das ich im Cafe böse angeschaut werde
> ...



Da kannst du mal sehen, es lohnt doch immer über den Tellerrand zu schauen.
Ich habe 8 Jahre lang den selben Laptop mit dem angebissenen Apfel nutzen können, Performance paßte, Mechanik hat das ausgehalten, alles gut.
Um ordentlich mit TIA in Win10 zu arbeiten, brauchte es dann doch etwas mehr Power und nach 8 Jahren kamm dann endlich Hardware, die das auch versprach.
Nun läuft er ein Jahr und ich bin absolut zufrieden, 3 VM gleichzeitig mit TIA, WinCC Prof. Und PLCSIMAdv., sind kein Problem. Sicher, der Preis ist extrem, finde ich, aber eine wirklich gute Workstation kostet auch ganz gut. Wenn das Teil doch defekt gehen sollte, gehe ich mit meiner Backup-SSD an ein Ersatzgerät, boote von der SSD und kann sofort weiterarbeiten. Hab ich zur Sicherheit doch mal getestet. 

Wirklich ärgern kann man mich Sprüchen zum Thema nicht mehr, die höre ich ohnehin ständig.   Gähn...
Aber gut, auch meine Laptop-Tasche wiegt sehr viel, denn wir Anlagen-Programmierer schleppen doch eine ganze Menge mit herum.


----------



## Lurchie (12 Februar 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> und nach 8 Jahren kamm dann endlich Hardware, die das auch versprach.
> Nun läuft er ein Jahr und ich bin absolut zufrieden, 3 VM gleichzeitig mit TIA, WinCC Prof. Und PLCSIMAdv., sind kein Problem.



verräts du denn dann auch welche Hardware das ist?


----------



## Ralle (12 Februar 2020)

MacBookPro 15,4'' I9 (6 Kerne) mit 32GB RAM und 2TB SSD. Dazu eine USB-C Icy-Box mit USB-A, HDMI/DP und Ethernet.
Inzwischen gibts das auch mit 16" und 8 Kernen, aber sowas kann man nicht jedes Jahr kaufen ... muß auch nicht, der Vorhandene ist schnell genug, selbst für TIA.


----------



## Rüdesheim (12 Februar 2020)

Kann dir den Precision 7520 mit folgender Ausstattung empfehlen:

Intel Xeon E3-1575M v5 (4 Kerne Xeon 3,00 GHz, 3,90 GHz Turbo, 8 MB 45 W, mit Iris Pro Grafik P580)                    

Radeon Pro WX 4150, 4 GB GDDR5             


16 GB DDR4-SDRAM (2 x 8 GB), 2.400 MHz, kein Fehlerkorrekturverfahren (ECC)             


2,5-Zoll-SATA-Solid-State-Festplatte, 512 GB, 7 mm, Klasse 20


----------



## ChristophD (13 Februar 2020)

Rüdesheim schrieb:


> Kann dir den Precision 7520 mit folgender Ausstattung empfehlen:
> 
> Intel Xeon E3-1575M v5 (4 Kerne Xeon 3,00 GHz, 3,90 GHz Turbo, 8 MB 45 W, mit Iris Pro Grafik P580)
> 
> ...



schlechte Systemzusammenstellung 
zuwenig RAM 
zu kleine SSD 
wozu dedizierte Graphik?


----------



## acid (13 Februar 2020)

ChristophD schrieb:


> wozu dedizierte Graphik?



Wie soll man sonst ruckelfrei Call of Duty spielen um sich abzureagieren?


----------



## Ralle (13 Februar 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Wie soll man sonst ruckelfrei Call of Duty spielen um sich abzureagieren?



*ACK*

Endlich mal wieder das zotos Spezial-Smiley


----------

